# brand new to the forum



## milkhouse (May 20, 2015)

What's up people? Good Ole milkhouse here. Some of you on this forum will know me from PHF. I am new to this forum but not to iron mag products. Great company here and I'm excited to learn more and hopefully contribute as well


----------



## brazey (May 20, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## milkhouse (May 20, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Riles (May 20, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## jaysonallen1976 (May 20, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## kneedragon76 (May 21, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Doc68 (May 24, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 24, 2015)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

